# 360 Wireless Adapter Trouble



## Madball

Short Version. My XBox 360 will not recognize the fact that the Wireless Adapter is plugged in. It tells me that it is Disconnected when clearly this is not the case. Everything else seems to be in working order but I can't connect to xbox live because of this. Any advice or solutions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Opyuse

I had the same problem with mine.

I had it replaced for a new one and it worked great. 
Only just had my xbox returned after it contracted TRD (Three Rings of Death).

Now the wireless doesn't work. I did at first think faultly adapter but now I'm unsure.

Sorry can't be ant help.


----------



## Opyuse

Don't know how much this will help you but I got my wireless working.

It was a simple matter of moving the router closer to the xbox.As soon as it was within range the xbox picked it up and connected.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Does your wireless adapter show a green/red light at all?


----------



## Madball

Yes, I get a solid red light.
I've tried a new adapter and that didn't work.
It did work at one time so I know there is not a problem with the distance between the router and the adapter.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Go to the system blade, select network settings, go to edit settings, scroll down to wireless settings, then try to search for nearby access points(routers)


----------



## Madball

Edit Setting is Greyed out I can select it at all.
Like I said the red light is on but when I test the network it tells me that the adapter is not connected.
I can run an ethernet cable to my laptop and then use the wireless network to connect to x-box live. But I can't get the system to recognize that the adapter is plugged in.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

hmm thats wierd. It might be a hardware problem, I can't help with that. I suggest trying your adapter on another xbox360 system to see if it works. If it does then it is most likely your xbox. However, when your plugging your wireless adapter in, try switiching usb ports, remember there are 2 at the front and one on the back, any of these will work. Try alternatiing between them to see if it is just a faulty usb port.


----------



## Madball

I've tried all three port and none of them work. 
I received the HD-DVD add on for Christmas and it works in the rear port. Yet I still get the disconnected response with the Adapter.
Spent hours on the phone with customer support.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

I probably can't help you then. Have you tried the microsoft article?
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/support/s...ories/wirelessnetworkadapter-troubleshoot.htm


----------



## Madball

Yeah, I've been there.
Thanks for trying.
If I am able to figure this out I'll be sure to post the solution.


----------



## android927

i have the exact same problem with mine, but i think i can help get your 360 connected wirelessly without the adapter. first you need a laptop running XP (i dont know how to do it with vista). connect that laptop to a network. next, take a ethernet cable and plug one end into the ethernet port on the back of your 360 and the other end into the ethernet port on your laptop. on your laptop, go to the start menu, click 
"connect to", then click "show all connections". right click "wireless network connection", click properties, and go to the advanced tab. check the "allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection" option and uncheck the "allow other users to control or disable the shared internet connection" option. click "OK" to apply your changes, exit out of the "network connections" window, and (on your xbox of course), connect to xbox live. this lets your xbox 360 piggyback on your laptop's wireless 
connection and provides a good, strong signal every time (at least for me it does). i still would appreciated it though if you could figure out how to fix my adapter but this is a good temporary solution. i dont close my laptop when i do this so i dont know if it works when the laptop is closed. good luck connecting to xbox live and i hope this solution works for you.

Best Regards,

Android927


----------



## Taylor21

I love you android! This worked perfectly for me, and I was able to do it through Vista with your directions. I just wish I would have found this before I bought the wireless adapter for 100!


----------



## android927

Taylor21 said:


> I love you android! This worked perfectly for me, and I was able to do it through Vista with your directions. I just wish I would have found this before I bought the wireless adapter for 100!


Really? i couldnt do it with vista. is it the same as xp? when i tried it i couldnt find one of the options (i forgot which one cuz i did it a long time ago). oh well, i can just use my other laptop with xp on it like ive been doing. anyways, your welcome and i hope my advice will work for other people having this problem as well. also, i tried my adapter with my friend's xbox and it still didnt work so i think that in my case it might be a bad adapter so if you havent already i think you should have microsoft replace it and if it still doesnt work you should return it for a refund. if anyone has any other problems just post them and i'll see if i can help.

Sincerly,
Android927


----------



## mrpibb79

Okay, I've been having this problem ever since I bought the (huge ripoff) Wireless Adapter over a month and a half ago. I was using the old Xbox wireless adapter (connected through ethernet port instead of the USB that the new adapter uses) under a WEP security and that works fine. Upgraded my wireless network to N and my D-Link router forces me into WPA security to use the N signal. Operating in mixed mode, everything else connects fine to the wireless network. Talked to Microsoft, tried two different 360 Wireless adapters, neither worked. SENT 360 TO MICROSOFT, got it back today (replacement 360 btw) and STILL doesn't work. The kicker is that when I set my router back to WEP in 802g, plug in the old Xbox adapter, works fine, but I can't operate in 802n with WEP security (is that blanket or just D-Link routers???). An ethernet connection works fine on the new 360 and worked on the old one, so the 360->ethernet cable -> laptop might work, but that is really lame that this product would be such a problem. Google turns up many other articles on this same issue, you think Microsoft would at least have some kind of answer to it at this point. Running on a D-Link DIR-655 router. This is frustrating me to the point of possibly selling my Xbox if Microsoft seriously doesn't have their act together to the point that they have no answers or possible suggestions as to the problem here. My guess is the router, but support from Microsoft has been dismal. I work as a game tester and personally loathe the PS3, but at least it has built-in wireless that doesn't cost an extra $99 + Xbox Live costs.

BTW, any help would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## android927

mrpibb79 said:


> Okay, I've been having this problem ever since I bought the (huge ripoff) Wireless Adapter over a month and a half ago. I was using the old Xbox wireless adapter (connected through ethernet port instead of the USB that the new adapter uses) under a WEP security and that works fine. Upgraded my wireless network to N and my D-Link router forces me into WPA security to use the N signal. Operating in mixed mode, everything else connects fine to the wireless network. Talked to Microsoft, tried two different 360 Wireless adapters, neither worked. SENT 360 TO MICROSOFT, got it back today (replacement 360 btw) and STILL doesn't work. The kicker is that when I set my router back to WEP in 802g, plug in the old Xbox adapter, works fine, but I can't operate in 802n with WEP security (is that blanket or just D-Link routers???). An ethernet connection works fine on the new 360 and worked on the old one, so the 360->ethernet cable -> laptop might work, but that is really lame that this product would be such a problem. Google turns up many other articles on this same issue, you think Microsoft would at least have some kind of answer to it at this point. Running on a D-Link DIR-655 router. This is frustrating me to the point of possibly selling my Xbox if Microsoft seriously doesn't have their act together to the point that they have no answers or possible suggestions as to the problem here. My guess is the router, but support from Microsoft has been dismal. I work as a game tester and personally loathe the PS3, but at least it has built-in wireless that doesn't cost an extra $99 + Xbox Live costs.
> 
> BTW, any help would be hugely appreciated.


Just use my strategy and i think you'll find that it works great!!!!


----------



## XboxHelpNeeded

android927 said:


> i have the exact same problem with mine, but i think i can help get your 360 connected wirelessly without the adapter. first you need a laptop running XP (i dont know how to do it with vista). connect that laptop to a network. next, take a ethernet cable and plug one end into the ethernet port on the back of your 360 and the other end into the ethernet port on your laptop. on your laptop, go to the start menu, click
> "connect to", then click "show all connections". right click "wireless network connection", click properties, and go to the advanced tab. check the "allow other network users to connect through this computer's internet connection" option and uncheck the "allow other users to control or disable the shared internet connection" option. click "OK" to apply your changes, exit out of the "network connections" window, and (on your xbox of course), connect to xbox live. this lets your xbox 360 piggyback on your laptop's wireless
> connection and provides a good, strong signal every time (at least for me it does). i still would appreciated it though if you could figure out how to fix my adapter but this is a good temporary solution. i dont close my laptop when i do this so i dont know if it works when the laptop is closed. good luck connecting to xbox live and i hope this solution works for you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Android927


on the start menu where is the "connect to" option?


----------



## Removed032610

since i tried this, and it also worked, thanks so much dude btw, ill do a nice screenshot how-to if you dont mind it will be done in 1-10 minutes


----------



## Removed032610

*Step 1.*








*Step 2.*








*Step 3.*








*Step 4.*


----------



## Removed032610

bump
10char


----------



## android927

i actually bought that info off of ebay for five dollers but i thought that people shouldnt have to pay $5 to connect to live after they just spent $100 on a wireless adapter that doesnt work, so thats why i posted it. 

(p.s. i just bought a new adapter for my 360 and it works fine so this is most likely an adapter problem, so if you have the cash and dont want to bring your laptop with you whenever you bring your xbox to your friends house, just buy a new adapter.)

(p.s.s. XBOX LIVE SILVER MEMBERSHIP IS NOW FREE! YAY!)


----------



## taustin93

I got an xbox wireless adapter, and now when i plug it in the back of the xbox all it does is blink red one time that it.. does anyone now how to fix this?


----------



## NRM1979

Just to let people know I got a solution - and it's not very technical, doesn't require buying another adapter, buying a new 360 or using a laptop as a temporary workround!

Was playing yesterday on the 360 when we had a mini-powercut/brown out/surge for a few seconds.

360 came on immediately with the 3 RROD (General Hardware Fault) and on resetting was fine and normal.

This morning I noticed that I couldn't connect to XBox Live. Like others the Wireless Adapter was a solid red light irrespective of which USB port it was connected too (Adapter working and ready to connect to a network) but the 360 wasn't "seeing" the adapter. I also tried several restarts of the 360. If I had wanted to edit the wireless settings it was all greyed out on the Network Settings Screen - Just exactly like Madball describes.

After an expansive web search all I could find was people scare-mongering about RROD and people having the same problems with their adapter (Red Light) but the 360 not recognising the adapter, but no solution.

The solution - Rather than just turning the 360 on and off again using the button on the front, remove the power connector from the rear of the console and count to 10. Plug the connector back in and marvel at how the light on the adapter goes green and you're signed into XBox Live instantly on startup, just like it should be!

Not difficult but hopefully useful for someone in the future.


----------



## StrangerDanger

NRM1979 said:


> The solution - Rather than just turning the 360 on and off again using the button on the front, remove the power connector from the rear of the console and count to 10. Plug the connector back in and marvel at how the light on the adapter goes green and you're signed into XBox Live instantly on startup, just like it should be!


I wish this was working for me after doing that. Unfortunately I tried this, tried all 3 USB ports, tried setting the xbox up 2 feet away from my router, tried all 11 different channels on my router, tried in "B" and "G" and mixed wireless modes, tried with the controllers off, and now I am at a loss.

I just got it in the mail today, so I took it out of the box, plugged it in, and I get a solid red light. I've been trying to set this up for 3 hours now and I have still not found an answer for my situation. I think my next step is to return it to the sender. This should be rather fun since I ordered it online.

This is extremely frustrating, especially since I'm a computer science major and can't figure this out!

I haven't even tried manually entering the IP, subnet, or gateway yet, since the xbox can't even recognize the adapter. Anyone else agree this wouldn't work?
:cussing:


----------

